

State of comp.lang.lisp, are other groups this bad? - alrex021
http://i.imgur.com/Kmn9x.png

======
hga
comp.lang.scheme
([http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.scheme/topics?lnk=s...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.scheme/topics?lnk=srg))
is OK; at the time I posted this, of the last 50 messages 1 in 10 were spam.
And there was a _lot_ of signal in the legit messages.

------
davidw
I still look at <http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.tcl/topics>
comp.lang.tcl from time to time, and it remains a polite, friendly, helpful
group of people. Occasionally a wave of spam washes through, but it's not that
bad.

